# PCT For Winstrol & Test E



## FloridaGuy (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm 44, 6'1", 205 and relatively new to anything beyond testosterone. My workouts consist of cardio 3x a week and weight training 2-3X per week.

In the past, I've run small doses of Testosterone for Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT). Most recently, I just completed my first Winstrol cycle over 8 weeks at 50 mg per day, while also taking Test E at approximately 400 mg per week, split into 2 injections per week of approximately 200 mg per injection. I also took on an irregular basis, N2Guard, whenever I could remember to take it. 

I was relatively pleased with the results, and I would hope to continue a similar cycle in the future. Overall, I'm looking to promote fat loss and lean muscle growth.

My questions pertain to PCT. I plan to use Nolvadex and was considering 40mg per day for 2 weeks and then 20mg per day for the next 2 weeks. 
*
Here are my questions:*

1) Does continuing with the Test (even at a lower dose) make any sense? Or should I discontinue it or reduce the amount while doing PCT? I do feel better while on the Test, but am willing to do whatever would be in the best interest of both keeping gains, while preserving my long term health.

2) If I do discontinue to Test, would you do so for the duration of the PCT? Or until the next cycle?

3) I completed the Winstrol within the last 3 days. When would you recommend beginning PCT?

4) After completing PCT, how long should I wait before beginning a similar cycle?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I know everyone has their own opinions, but I'm counting on some more experienced members to point me in the right direction.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2020)

So are you, or are you not, on HRT?

If you are, simply drop back down to your prescribed dose.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jul 2, 2020)

This reads like you're inquiring about "blasting & cruising." IE a heavy cycle of gear followed by a light cycle. This is quite a common practice. Long term physiological effects of this isn't well known, but that could be said for most PED use. In the final analysis, if there isn't any significant undesirable side effects & you're pleased with the results, blasting & cruising is quite effective.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jul 3, 2020)

I am not currently on HRT.  I was taking the Test E prior to beginning the Winstrol (for about 1-2 months) at a dose of about 250-350mg per week.  I added the Winstrol and continued the Test E at about 400mg per week for the duration of the 8 week cycle.  I  short, what I'm trying to determine is if the Nolvadex has value, even if I continue to take Test E at about 250mg per week.  I know oral winstrol can be tough on the liver and I feel as though PCT would be smart.  Just not sure whether or not to continue with the Test E, which makes me feel better and would continue to promote some lean muscle growth, or if this would be counter productive to the Nolvadex.  Would love your thoughts.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jul 3, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> This reads like you're inquiring about "blasting & cruising." IE a heavy cycle of gear followed by a light cycle. This is quite a common practice. Long term physiological effects of this isn't well known, but that could be said for most PED use. In the final analysis, if there isn't any significant undesirable side effects & you're pleased with the results, blasting & cruising is quite effective.



Thanks for your input.  I was not familiar with the concept of "blasting and cruising" and it sounds as thought it may be effective.  My goal is not to get huge.  I'd rather promote lean muscle growth.  If I continue the Test E at a slightly lower dose (250mg per week) would you still recommend the Nolvadex for PCT?  The Winstrol was oral, and I want to be careful with effects on the liver, etc.  If you still believe Nolvadex would be appropriate, how long would you wait to begin after the Winstrol, if you feel that waiting is appropriate?  Thanks for any additional help you can provide.  I've found this forum to be very helpful, and I appreciate your response.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jul 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> So are you, or are you not, on HRT?
> 
> If you are, simply drop back down to your prescribed dose.



My apologies for not including your original response in my reply.  (Still trying to get up to speed on how the forum works.)  You'll find my reply further down in this thread.  Thanks for your input.  I've found this forum to be very helpful, and I appreciate any further guidance you might be able to provide.


----------

